# Slackware Linux 14 is here



## Drone (Sep 30, 2012)

New version of a great distro released yesterday. You can grab it here:

http://www.slackware.com/getslack/torrents.php

or here

http://ftp.slackware.no/linux/slackware/slackware-14.0-iso/


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 1, 2012)

thanks for the information, 
also at their official site they stated " If you've used Slackware before, *you'll find the system feels like home*", is that mean they already change the perspective to be more user friendly desktop/end user linux os rather than server oriented ?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 1, 2012)

That's a good question...


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 1, 2012)

+1 for one of the oldest distros out there.

Haven't used slackware in quite some time.  How is it these days?

What I think they mean by "right at home" is that it stays true to the older styles of linux.

Then again, Linux can never be too user friendly, so long as the shell is never bothered.

Although I mainly use CentOS/Fedora and Ubuntu, I am going to go ahead and give this one a try.


----------

